# Umbrello



## molgow (14 Janvier 2006)

Quelqu'un aurait-il tenté d'installer Umbrello sur Mac OS 10.4 ?!
Ou alors quelqu'un connaitrait-il un autre modelleur UML plus facile à installer...


----------



## ntx (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
tu as  Poseïdon (un peu trop limité dans la version Communauté) et son équivalent libre  ArgoUML (beaucoup moins complet et abouti).

PS : tu en un un autre chez Visual-paradigm


----------



## molgow (15 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Pour les organigrammes y a pas aussi Omnigraffle je crois qu'il y a un version trial là..je pense que c'était inclu dans les soft d'OSX sur mon Powerbook..



Oui mais j'aimerais justement éviter OmniGraffle, car il est payant, il est uniquement sur Mac, il est pas très génial pour UML, ...

Là j'ai retesté Poséidon, il est pas mal. Mais il faut que je fasse un petit script pour éliminer le watermark à partir de l'EPS.


----------



## ntx (4 Février 2006)

Un autre sur la liste : bouml


----------



## molgow (4 Février 2006)

J'en ai aussi trouvé un autre pas mal entre temps : Fujaba

Il est pas mal. Il permet l'import de fichier sources Java. Ses défauts : impossible de spécifier des dépendances ; le dessin des package n'est pas conforme à la norme (et en plus ils sont moches).
Sinon il est pas mal. 

Ça peut être un très bon outil pour débuter et se faire la main avec les passages UML <-> Java.


----------



## molgow (5 Février 2006)

Je me rends compte que je suis très exigeant et que je n'arriverais pas à trouver ce que je veux :
- un outil gratuit ou du moins gratuit pour usage académique ou personnel
- importation de sources Java 1.5 (j'en ai trouvé aucun pour l'instant! ils pourraient au moins rendre leur parser fault-tolerant au Java 1.5)
- correcte quand à la norme UML
- possibilité d'exporter les schémas en EPS, PDF, SVG ou tout autre format vectoriel (pour inclusion dans fichier LaTex après)
- des schémas au look jolis (pourquoi tout ces UML Tools font des schémas tout moches ?)

Vivement que le plugin Eclipse UML2 soit utilisé par un groupe pour proposer un BON outil de modelling gratuit basé sur Eclipse. Ça serait le rêve !


----------

